# Travel Insurance



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Do you need travel insurance then check HERE for on line quotes

Don


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

No go for the over 64s!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Insurance*

Hi

Always read the policy details and compare like for like. Many policies offered by Moneysupermarket do not cover things such as lost luggage.

READ THE SMALL PRINT!

(sorry to shout)

Rapide561


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Invicta said:


> No go for the over 64s!


I just got 8 quotes HERE

Don


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don

I take it from some of your Posts you're into saving money. Are you a Moneysavingexpert.com devotee and do you get Martins Monthly tips by EMail?

By the way-just sent for that TrendNet thingummy that you walked round Istanbul with. Managed to get it for £30 plus £6(!!!) postage

Terry


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Hi Don
> 
> I take it from some of your Posts you're into saving money. Are you a Moneysavingexpert.com devotee and do you get Martins Monthly tips by EMail?
> 
> ...


Terry,

No I'm not into saving money I was hunting for affordable travel insurance which at 73 and with pre existing medical condition is a mammoth task.

Don


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Don
> ...


especially if any one party member has had certain conditions or even more than one condition.

Motorhomer


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I didn't intend it to be a loaded question- sorry. It's just that 
www.moneysavingexpert.com is an extremely useful site for anyone after Value for Money and gives loads of hints about not getting ripped off


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Does anyone know of an annual policy that covers UK that does not state 'must have pre-booked accommodation for 2 nights or more'?

We go away regularly for 2 nights or more without booking anywhere, which would mean that we are not covered.


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Don Madge

I suspect that you have probably got fixed up, but if not, might be worth having a look at: 
www.rightcovertravelinsurance.co.uk/over_65_70.htm

We used them this time . I declared my wifes high blood pressure condition, plus one or three other problems. They accepted the conditions without increasing the price.

Obviously, I don't know what they would be like if there was a problem whilst abroad, but that goes for all insurance. You don't know how good the cover is until crunch time. Anyway, might be worth a look for you or others.

Regards 
Herman


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Indeed it is hard work seeking some insurance cover if you are old.

Herman's link seemed to be OK until i asked for a multi trip quote to Europe...''Not if you are aged 64 & over'.Although for me two single trips x £55. each seemed reasonable.

Saga (don't like 'em) or Halifax are about the best i can find.

Age discrimination?? What's that? I would have thought that legally/morally :lol: :lol: they must at least now offer a quote.

N


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Moondog. Wife and I are both over 70 with pre-existing conditions, Nationwide were about £200 cheaper than Saga. This was for a 2 1/2 month trip to NZ.
Cheers Sid


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

The only 90 day insurance i could find this year was SAGA i am 61 my husband 68 no pre existing medical conditions. Some will do 30 day but i could on find SAGA to do a 90. Premium for annual multi-trip was £175.00, i did not think that excessive


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

The only 90 day insurance i could find this year was SAGA i am 61 my husband 68 no pre existing medical conditions. Some will do 30 day but i could on find SAGA to do a 90. Premium for annual multi-trip was £175.00, i did not think that excessive


----------

